# Advice on Trailer



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Hard to tell from one picture but it does look to be an excellent first trailer. My safety concerns would be the condition of the floor (pull up the mats) the age of the tires not the amount of tread (manufacture date stamped on sidewall) and the wiring (trailer brakes). Does you horse(s) fit? I would also crawl under it looking for broken welds, bent axles and rust. Pull the wheels and grease the hubs. Hope it's as nice as it looks.


----------



## horseponydogcrazy (Jun 8, 2014)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> Hard to tell from one picture but it does look to be an excellent first trailer. My safety concerns would be the condition of the floor (pull up the mats) the age of the tires not the amount of tread (manufacture date stamped on sidewall) and the wiring (trailer brakes). Does you horse(s) fit? I would also crawl under it looking for broken welds, bent axles and rust. Pull the wheels and grease the hubs. Hope it's as nice as it looks.


Thank you, for your great advice!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow! I'd buy that trailer for 1000$ in a heartbeat!!! I can't find a half decent one under 3K  But yes, check for rust on the frame, etc. However, for that price, even if you had to replace the floor, the lights or the brakes, it would still be a great deal. Rust on the frame is a deal-breaker though. No frame, no trailer. My husband bought a utility trailer and it broke in half while he was towing it!!! Had it completely rebuilt on a new frame, but just imagine that happening with horses in the trailer! 

Definitely worth a closer look though!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Trailer looks amazing from that one picture...
I would be looking with a fine-comb all over, under and inside it for any and all signs of rust, metal fatigue, and general breaking down of wiring...and take that all into consideration of the cost and time factor if needing replaced...
The trailer has a fixed solid bar rear opening which limits "space" for loading entry point...

Now for me...the biggest deal breaker is the ad gives a inside height measurement...81"
_Sadly, that puts you at 6'7" plus a inch... :frown:
For me...my horse would *not* fit in the height...deal breaker.

_Now, the part they are not telling you is height correlates with stall length & width many times.
Lower head height may also give you a shorter stall length and that could mean your horse not fit in the stall.
Take measurements...good ones of your horse and bring a tape measure and use it before you set your heart on such a trailer.
Originally posted 15 days ago and still sitting available looking as it does and for that price makes my antenna stand straight on end that something isn't right!!:think:
I found a listing on a sold trailer that is this year, model with measurements....
_http://www.equinenow.com/trailer-ad-6466_
Depending upon the size and build of your horse, _you might not fit_, period.
Be careful...
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If the trailer has no issues, that is a very, very good price! I could buy that and resell it for double in a heartbeat here even with the exchange rate!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I didn't think to look at the measurements, but horselovinguy has a point. My horses are small, but I've been in small trailers, and would NOT feel comfortable loading them in there. I feel a horse should be able to put his head up in an alert position without hitting the top. It makes me cringe to be in these tiny trailers. So yeah, that might be the catch.


----------



## horseponydogcrazy (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you all for your advice. I had emailed through the website and their response was "I hope there no trouble! Please send me your email for more info! (I didn't) I just said please reply through craigslist and they just said, "please send me your email." 

So it sounds like a scam to me (and my family) 

-Thankfully I found another trailer, though I haven't heard back yet from the second trailer.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

horseponydogcrazy said:


> Thank you all for your advice. I had emailed through the website and their response was "I hope there no trouble! Please send me your email for more info! (I didn't) I just said please reply through craigslist and they just said, "please send me your email."
> 
> So it sounds like a scam to me (and my family)
> 
> -Thankfully I found another trailer, though I haven't heard back yet from the second trailer.


Yeah, that doesn't seem right. If it seems too good to be true... good on you for picking up on it!

Be patient. I've been looking for a trailer for months. Have not found one that I would want to put my horses in so I'm renting my trimmer's trailer, which is a great arrangement, but not the same as having my own obviously. What I'm saying is that it might take a while. Be cautious of great deals. They can be had, but they're very rare.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

A deal at that price. Sitting for 25 years???
I would simply not buy it, from a horse perspective, sorry A horse can't help but feel trapped in one of those, JMO


----------

